# Updated 40 gallon Terribilis Tank



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

So this tank has really been growing nicely over the past few months, the broms have all sprouted at least 2 pups i recently had to cut 2 off because it was gettin cluttered looking the fern is spreading, and bes to of all the mosses have really taken off especially the ricca, its soo lush and think. Enjoy!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

sorry i reached the limit of uploads, i gotta tell you im becoming less and less of a fan of this site, at least what ive messed with so far, here are REST of the pics


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

wow man this is funny you told me you liked my tank alot but i just noticed thats its a pic of one of your frogs in that tank that i have as my back ground on my laptop. wow this tank is truly stunning the simplicity with which you did it gives the frogs a real chance to shine. what do you have on the left side of the tank on the glass, and whats your background on it, im not sure if you did a build journal but if you did im gonna check that out asap. this is exactly how i would want my tincs tank to turn out so any hints if you dont mind sharing you could give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow nice work! looks great..love all that Riccia! What kind of lighting rig do you have on there?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I love it, it looks like a rainforest floor.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful tank, so bright! I love the moss covered everything


----------



## Richard (Aug 14, 2008)

It looks awesome. It gives all us new members something to look forward to.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful!! Everything looks so healthy and glowing with “green”  

Can you give me any tips or pointers on how to get the moss to grow and what kind of lightning are you using? 
Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Fantastic. Since my viv is a terribilis tank too, I am especially interested in your setup. This is going to be a long month waiting out the quarantine period before getting my frogs in their home.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Very nice looking tank. Love how the moss is covering everything.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, thank you everyone im glad you all enjoyed the terribilis tank, im gonna try to answer all questions in one post. LIttle Dip The moss is ricca and java, and really all i did was give it lots of direct light, and at first i misted it daily, and really soaked the moss when misting, then after it started to pick up i just kinda periodically mist it, but when i do mist i pay more attention to the moss than anything else. The lighting i use is just ur normal 48" shop light i believe i didn't buy any special bulbs or anything, but since the tank is not tall its getting a sufficient amount of light. Knuckles, im not exactly sure what you're referring to if u mean that little white wire? thats just a reflection of my usb cord, this tank is on a table directly next to my computer desk., Oh and also knuckles, are you sayning that you used one of my photos of my terrib as your background? If so which one i want to see!!...Thanks Every1!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

thank you. I have some riccia in my 20g tank myself and it's staying green and I did at frist mist it like crazy to keep it wet..but it really hasn't "spread" or started to covers the ground.. your tank is amazing and i hope that i will have a tank like yours someday.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

im sure you will buddy, just keep at it, Thanks


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

hay troy i wasnt asking you about a wire i was asking what you had used on the left corner of the tank as a background i couldnt tell if it was cork bark or someting else? as for my background its the one pic you had as your avatar were one guy looked like he was staring at the camera and the other was walking lol hopping away, it was a great shot. ive never owned terribs. but after seeing how out they are in your open spots its tempting! what kind of temps do they stay in? are they finicky when it comes to temps?

carlos


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

heres the pic 











what kind of camera are you using? i dont know much about them but ive been thinking about getting something specifically for this hobby.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ahh ive had that as my background as well haha!!, um no they are not finicky at all, temps have ranged from 72- to 81 and they always seem to act calm bold and collect, i love these frogs! and yeah it was a big piece of tree bark round i got at pets mart, the tank took me really 1 day to complete, i just had to wait for leca and moss to come in, thats the only reason it took longer, all the plants are from lowes lol... oh and also the camera im using is a Canon S5 Is and a its a great camera easy to operate, its very close to an SLR but its still just a point and shoot with tons of options... it was 300 bucks so that was a steal in my book for such a great camera


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

JUst wanted to update, i cut some pups out and put in other tanks but they are growing more now, also the fern started to spread out, and plus i just really like this picture of the viv
-Troy


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Troy - this is one of my favorite tanks. Did you put a video of this tank and your terribs feeding on Youtube? I saw a tank like this and said then that it was one of the best looking tanks for these guys. Can't wait until you do an oil painting of these guys.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Troy , really diggin' your tank ... I just finished up and recently added some bi colors to a 75 in which I placed a bunch of Riccia moss.. My hope is that it will cover everything like yours has .. Excellent work and great pictures ..Thanks for sharing...


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Still looks great! Also one of my favs.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

So *you're* the one with the Youtube videos!! I've watched them dozens of times just to see that one little mint terribilis come hauling a$$ out of the foliage to snatch up that cricket... It inspired me to put Mint Terribilis in my top 3 for first time frog choices . Your tank is phenomenal btw!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Marina Yes thats me on youtube... the mints are in their own 20 gallon now, so its only oranges in this one now...thanks for all the compliments everyone, Eric your riccia should spread with alot of direct light and frequent misting. Candy, thanks and yes i cant wait to do a painting of one of these guys im torn right now between 2 photos of them. also there is a Nancy that i want to paint that Rich Frye photographed. . . soo once i get some money to make some canvases im gonna be a busy little bee..
thanks guys!!
-troy

also i just recently figured out its a 44 gallon tank, not 40.... 48" x 12.5" x 17"


----------



## alexander (Oct 27, 2008)

That's magnificent!!


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

wow! that is one of the most unbelievable tanks i have ever seen! i'm amazed!

congrats man!

I'm thinking of doing the same exact thing! what type of lighting do you have in there? its so perfect, yet subtle at the same time! did you do a t5 setup, or did you go with t8?

im planning on doing the same thing with a 40 gallon breeder i just got and i just gotta say, this is so inspiring!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks alexander, and Mayo

my lighting is very simple. . . its a single 48" bulb. eclipse natural daylight, in a standard overhead lamp, with mirror reflection inside... lol im not sure if its T5 or T8. . . i have never really been all that into the lighting, how can u tell? im pretty sure its not t5 those are the really skinny ones right??


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> thanks alexander, and Mayo
> 
> my lighting is very simple. . . its a single 48" bulb. eclipse natural daylight, in a standard overhead lamp, with mirror reflection inside... lol im not sure if its T5 or T8. . . i have never really been all that into the lighting, how can u tell? im pretty sure its not t5 those are the really skinny ones right??


yeah, and generally super expensive =(

t8's are a little thicker than your thumb and a t12 is about as thick as two thumbs put together.

but, that's it?! just a single bulb?! nice man


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree with everyone else...this is one of my all time favorite tanks! Not to mention those beautiful frogs! I have watched that video on youtube a hundred times and never knew it was yours! If you ever need to thin out that moss let me know and I'll buy some from ya!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

chesney said:


> I agree with everyone else...this is one of my all time favorite tanks!


My thoughts as well...you've created a great looking tank without falling into the trap so often done here of putting too many things in there.
Great work!
Scott


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice tank  Where'd you get the moss if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Upon taking a closer look at your photos.... How on earth did you get the moss to grow on the side of the tank?!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Sweet tank, illuminated rain forest surrounded by darkness.....even cooler when there is a foot of snow laying on the ground outside. A terrestrial frog paradise, nice job Troy!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great troy, what kind of lighting do you have on it?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

what kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

well first off thanks for all the nice comments every1

okay let me try to answer all these questions....

well captain, i think i may have a T10?? lol and yep just one bulb

chesney - -if it gets too think ill most definitely let u know

dave - i got the riccia from Brians tropicals, i think i ordered like 10 portions and basically just spread it in the center of the tank... now its really thick the center area of the land, and its still spreading outward.... the java moss i got from some guy who was on an aquarium forum and he had a backwall on a 75 gallon he was gettin rid of for 15 bucks, cuz he was moving...so i had to jump on that mother load of java . . .

Marina - lol i just had it on the ground, but it decided to creep up the glass on its own?? that area of the tank is usually really humid. . . 

mark - lol yeah i look on my table on the back porch which is in the same sight as my tank when the curtain is open and i see actually about 20 inches of accumulated snow lol. . . 

julio - i wrote on here earlier what lighitng it was, its a single 48" natural light bulb, with reflectors on the inside of the hood... i think its a t10?? im pretty sure just ur average shoplight. . . i dont like the lights made for aquarium and tropical vivs? like pets mart and what not??

frog party - i believe i used the FIR and sphagnum peat moss mix, and i also added eco earth. . . 

-Troy


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh ok i thought i saw some other moss in there, i guess it was just the effect of the riccia and java mixed together.


----------

